# how to find out whether hardware kvm is being used?

## _______0

hi,

I am trying qemu with hardware kvm but I am not sure is being used. There's no iommu irq activity in /proc/interrupts.

Both processes kvm-irqfd-clean and kvm-pit/28618 are idle.

:'-(

----------

## audiodef

You'd have to know whether your hardware supports it and set it in the kernel. I don't remember which item to look for, but I think it shows up in cat /proc/cpuinfo. There's one for Intel and one for AMD.

----------

## Hu

Intel CPUs with hardware assisted virtualization advertise vmx.  AMD CPUs with hardware assisted virtualization advertise svm.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Load up the virtualization image without loading kvm and see how slow it goes. :^)

World of difference on my machine

----------

